# Flex PE 14-2 150



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

The new Rotary Flex, Makita and Festool goodbye?
what do you think?

http://www.flex-tools.com/documentpool/Prospekt_POLISHFLEX_D.pdf


----------



## Black Widow (Apr 6, 2009)

Depaip said:


> The new Rotary Flex, Makita and Festool goodbye?
> what do you think?


I think Makita and Festool goodbye :wave:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

It seems an identical copy of the Festool, except the handle. Lightweight, powerful, but I do not like the position of the speed potentiometer


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Looks the nuts i love Flex!


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

It does look like a light nimble, ergonomic machine. I wonder what the UK price is likely to be - perhaps close to the Festool perhaps?


----------



## BAXRY (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't like the way this guy is using this buffer taking it off the paint spinning, placing the polish nozzle onto the paint and then running it across! It's a shame it looks like a good machine just wish there wasn't a gorilla testing it


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

yetizone said:


> It does look like a light nimble, ergonomic machine. I wonder what the UK price is likely to be - perhaps close to the Festool perhaps?


In Italy we are just over 400 euro


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

BAXRY said:


> I don't like the way this guy is using this buffer taking it off the paint spinning, placing the polish nozzle onto the paint and then running it across! It's a shame it looks like a good machine just wish there wasn't a gorilla testing it


That '_gorilla_' is Mike Phillips, probably the most famous exponent of the art of detailing, who is also on this Forum!

Alan W


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Depaip said:


> It seems an identical copy of the Festool, except the handle. Lightweight, powerful, but I do not like the position of the speed potentiometer


Flex make for Festool I believe, so it's bound to be good.


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Flex make for Festool I believe, so it's bound to be good.


Sure it's not the other way around? - Festool is a larger company than Flex.


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

BAXRY said:


> I don't like the way this guy is using this buffer taking it off the paint spinning, placing the polish nozzle onto the paint and then running it across! It's a shame it looks like a good machine just wish there wasn't a gorilla testing it


Think you should maybe do some research mate before gracing us with your nonsense.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Alan W said:


> That '_gorilla_' is Mike Phillips, probably the most famous exponent of the art of detailing, who is also on this Forum!
> 
> Alan W


True, they don't come any more knowledgeable! LOL :buffer:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Still on topic, I have a Makita, I wanted to go to Festool, but the flex should be a good polishing. Many British used the makita detailer, now shinex, but now what will they do?
In Italy there is not much culture on the tools for detailer, so I ask the more experienced on DW, it seems to me no more just place?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Depaip said:


> Still on topic, I have a Makita, I wanted to go to Festool, but the flex should be a good polishing. Many British used the makita detailer, now shinex, but now what will they do?
> In Italy there is not much culture on the tools for detailer, so I ask the more experienced on DW, it seems to me no more just place?


ALL are very good machines capable of first class results in the right hands. Some people prefer the heavier weight of the Makita due to the weight doing some of the 'work' for you. However, on vertical side panels I prefer one of the lightweight machines (I have a Rupes LH18EN) which I find less tiring to use. Base your choice on whether you want a lightweight or heavier machine and how the ergonomics suit you. After sales service and location of your supplier may influence your decsion also.

The finish achieved is down to the skill of the user and you'll not find any of the above machines making a difference to this other than the 'comfort' factor in use.

Alan W


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Well said Alan, after using a silverline for a longtime and enjoying the weight it was nice to get my hands on a 3M machine and a Milwaukee. Both great lightweight machines.

I think the 3m machine is just a little too light, the milwaukee was a great machine to use over all. Into next year i'm hoping to try out a few more machines.

I do think Dodo missed a trick with the high RPM start.


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Ebbe J said:


> Sure it's not the other way around? - Festool is a larger company than Flex.


I heard the same. The Shinex internals were made by Flex apparently.

Whatever the case they must have a close working relationship. I have an old Flex 602 rotary that is identical to a Festool 180.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

CleanYourCar said:


> Flex make for Festool I believe, so it's bound to be good.


Tim ,

According to the Flex importer here in Australia it will be better than the Festool and yes the Festool Shinex is made by Flex !

But Flex will tweak this rotary to make it superior to the Shinex :buffer:

The gearing will be a little different and so will the mininum speed !

Mario:thumb:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spurgen said:


> I heard the same. The Shinex internals were made by Flex apparently.
> 
> Whatever the case they must have a close working relationship. I have an old Flex 602 rotary that is identical to a Festool 180.


There you have it Spurgen ,

Flex has always made power tools for Festool and they do collaborate even if they are separate companies !

And i have a Festo ( before the name change in 1999 -2000 to Festool) a Rap 180 from Festo which is a Flex 602 rotary ! Brilliant machine never missed a beat but time to upgrade to something lighter more technologically advanced and powerfull with more torque and the new Flex mini rotary will fill that gap !

The body is the same as the Flex XC 3401 VRG DA i have with a few minor modifications ! :buffer:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Ebbe J said:


> Sure it's not the other way around? - Festool is a larger company than Flex.


Flex , has always made power tools for Festool so no it's not the other way around regardless of how big the company is !

Flex is in Stuttgart home of Mercedes Benz and are close neighbors and is used on there assembly line so if Mercedes Benz use Flex then it must be excellent !

Mario


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> ALL are very good machines capable of first class results in the right hands. Some people prefer the heavier weight of the Makita due to the weight doing some of the 'work' for you. However, on vertical side panels I prefer one of the lightweight machines (I have a Rupes LH18EN) which I find less tiring to use. Base your choice on whether you want a lightweight or heavier machine and how the ergonomics suit you. After sales service and location of your supplier may influence your decsion also.
> 
> The finish achieved is down to the skill of the user and you'll not find any of the above machines making a difference to this other than the 'comfort' factor in use.
> 
> Alan W


Alan, interesting insight - I guess if someone gets really serious into detailing (as in machining regularly), and no doubt in the case of the pros, your observation would merit the purchase of two machines, the heavier one for the flat panels where the weight of the machine does the work for you and the lighter machine for the side panels....not a lot more cost if you're really into machining regularly...

Regards,
Clive.


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

CliveP said:


> Alan, interesting insight - I guess if someone gets really serious into detailing (as in machining regularly), and no doubt in the case of the pros, your observation would merit the purchase of two machines, the heavier one for the flat panels where the weight of the machine does the work for you and the lighter machine for the side panels....not a lot more cost if you're really into machining regularly...
> 
> Regards,
> Clive.


And of course you need the tiny Festool RAP 80 (the 150s little brother) for the intricate details.


----------



## CliveP (Feb 1, 2009)

amiller said:


> And of course you need the tiny Festool RAP 80 (the 150s little brother) for the intricate details.


Sounds good! A nice long line of beauties in your garage! :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> And of course you need the tiny Festool RAP 80 (the 150s little brother) for the intricate details.


....and glass. 

Alan W


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

In fact I have two machines polisher!


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Alan W said:


> ....and glass.
> 
> Alan W


Surely buy something else for the glass? Makita for flat panels, festool for wings, Flex for bumpers, mini festool for wing mirrors and trim, chigago for glass....


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

amiller said:


> Surely buy something else for the glass? Makita for flat panels, festool for wings, Flex for bumpers, mini festool for wing mirrors and trim, chigago for glass....


The RAP80 is ideal for a small 2" backing plate for glass AS WELL AS the standard 80mm backing plate for intricate parts and difficult to reach areas.

No need for 3 machines unless you've got money burning a hole in your pocket! 

Alan W


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)




----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Bling-Flex-Tastic...!

I wonder if any of the resellers on DW are planning on stocking this rotary?


----------



## Mason (Apr 23, 2006)

Awesome pic totally agree with above very Bling!!! Flex are deffo where it's at


----------



## MAUI (Feb 1, 2008)

Mason said:


> Awesome pic totally agree with above very Bling!!! Flex are deffo where it's at


That Flex is a 00001 model and given to Max at Auto Geek


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

crazy flex with that outfit... makes me want to get one 

Anyway, still hesitating between a heavy makita and that one but the price difference is kinda huge (thinking about my back and bones ), but much less than with a festool


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Looks tiny!


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

I want one! Anyone know when it hits the UK?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

seems like it's gonna be 1st quarter of 2011, but i found this on a german website : http://www.autopflegegeek.net/lackpflege/poliermaschinen/flex-polishflex-pe-14-2-150.php


----------



## spurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> There you have it Spurgen ,
> 
> Flex has always made power tools for Festool and they do collaborate even if they are separate companies !
> 
> ...


Time to upgrade indeed. The Flex 602/603/ Festool 180 are too big and cumbersome. I prefer my Makita, easier on the shoulders haha. But the new lightweights look the goods. The only question is which one... Festool or Flex........

By the way, you're not posting on the local Oz forum anymore mate? Too good for us now?


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Update price list in Italy ............ FLEX EURO 501.00 + vat (20%) is too expensive ......


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Depaip said:


> Update price list in Italy ............ FLEX EURO 501.00 + vat (20%) is too expensive ......


Get it on the website i mentioned a few hours ago  404€ inc. VAT, can't beat that  7€ shipping in europe


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Too expensive......but in Italy, not on the web!


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

you still have Rupes in Italy.... i remember a shop in Sicilia who sells some LH16 and LH18en  can't remember the name though :s

Unfortunately, there's not much low price when it comes to low weight...


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AcN said:


> Unfortunately, there's not much low price when it comes to low weight...


You've got the new 3M machine and also the Spin Doctor to choose from also. 

Alan W


----------



## OlDirty (Jul 20, 2010)

They already sell it here: http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop/polierer.3720/821287 :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

spurgen said:


> Time to upgrade indeed. The Flex 602/603/ Festool 180 are too big and cumbersome. I prefer my Makita, easier on the shoulders haha. But the new lightweights look the goods. The only question is which one... Festool or Flex........
> 
> By the way, you're not posting on the local Oz forum anymore mate? Too good for us now?


Yeah , something like that :lol:

Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

amiller said:


> Looks tiny!


Don't let the size fool you it's got grunt mate !

Mario


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Don't let the size fool you it's got grunt mate !


Hahhahahaha, never be fooled by the size of... errr 

Anyway, I ordered that polisher from Germany, 383,24€ with free shipping. Hope to receive it fast enough


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

update : Autopflegegeek will receive their PE 14-2 150 on the 26th of november... have to wait 9 more days to get mine >______<


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> update : Autopflegegeek will receive their PE 14-2 150 on the 26th of november... have to wait 9 more days to get mine >______<


Bummer


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AcN said:


> update : Autopflegegeek will receive their PE 14-2 150 on the 26th of november... have to wait 9 more days to get mine >______<


Be sure to let us know what you think of it with a review please. 

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> Bummer


where did you order yours ? ^^



Alan W said:


> Be sure to let us know what you think of it with a review please.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Alan W


Sure  Just need to find a closed garage or some place to polish out of the crappy weather and cold temperatures


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> where did you order yours ? ^^
> 
> Sure  Just need to find a closed garage or some place to polish out of the crappy weather and cold temperatures


I'm getting mine here in Melbourne , Australia !
That's where the importer from Flex is !

Oops !! THis is where i'm getting it http://www.zas.com.au/product/434/flex_pe_14-2_150_lightweight_circular_polisher.html

Regards Mario


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Eurogloss said:


> I'm getting mine here in Melbourne , Australia !
> That's where the importer from Flex is !
> 
> Oops !! THis is where i'm getting it http://www.zas.com.au/product/434/flex_pe_14-2_150_lightweight_circular_polisher.html
> ...


I should be getting it next week and hopefully i will try it out on this Porsche 993 Turbo i have to correct !

Can't wait to write & review and try this baby !

Regards Mario


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Eurogloss said:


> I'm getting mine here in Melbourne , Australia !
> That's where the importer from Flex is !
> 
> Oops !! THis is where i'm getting it http://www.zas.com.au/product/434/flex_pe_14-2_150_lightweight_circular_polisher.html
> ...


Hope you'll really get it before Jan. 2011 

The first victim will be a red clio RS172. 
Nothing close to the 993 turbo ^^


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Not sure how many would be interested ......

Possible GB:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2487491#post2487491

We are stockists for Flex and are expecting these in shortly to complement the already fantastic range they offer 

PS: The list price for this machine is £349 + Vat. (Confirmed from Flex)


----------



## ViewWise (May 31, 2008)

TSC-DETAILING said:


> Not sure how many would be interested ......
> 
> Possible GB:http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=2487491#post2487491
> 
> ...


So what's the gb price?


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> Hope you'll really get it before Jan. 2011
> 
> The first victim will be a red clio RS172.
> Nothing close to the 993 turbo ^^


Mate, I'm getting mine this month if all goes to plan


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

ViewWise said:


> So what's the gb price?


As stated on the other topic, the more buyers the cheaper... but TSC-Detailing should have the price this afternoon, check the topic out 



Eurogloss said:


> Mate, I'm getting mine this month if all goes to plan


I'd love to have stuff before they're stocked for public sales


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> Hope you'll really get it before Jan. 2011
> 
> The first victim will be a red clio RS172.
> Nothing close to the 993 turbo ^^


Mine was supposed to arrive two days ago and still haven't heard nothing at this stage 

I hope as you say i get it before 2011 !

Plenty of correction jobs to do and my back and shoulders will thank me for it once it arrives :buffer:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

AcN said:


> As stated on the other topic, the more buyers the cheaper... but TSC-Detailing should have the price this afternoon, check the topic out
> 
> I'd love to have stuff before they're stocked for public sales


So, there's two or more of us waiting for this Mercedes Benz of the Light Weight Polishers:buffer:

Good luck guys :thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like a really good machine.


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

All i can say is "WHAT THE HELL ??"

Flex cannot supply autopflegegeek.net at this time, so they refunded me the amount paid  

"Dear Maurice, sadly Flex can not supply at this time your model. Best Regards."

Hope you'll have it soon Mario. I might go to a group buy if there's no other way to get it fast...


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

sorry to hear that AcN, I hoped you would get the polisher so i could see some reviews..hopefully mr eurogrloss would get it soon so i could decide which one to get


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

My order is on its way, will receive it tomorrow, finally ordered from : http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop/polierer.3720/821287

Price is actually 364€ with a Tanos Systainer case once you're logged on their website  had just a little problem since they were a little outnumbered last week, but it's all good now ! They told me they had enough stock to supply many people, so maybe it's the way to go if you can't wait anymore


----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

Can somebody compare the Flex PE 14-2 150 with the Kestrel SIM 180?


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

AcN said:


> My order is on its way, will receive it tomorrow, finally ordered from : http://www.carparts-koeln.de/shop/polierer.3720/821287
> 
> Price is actually 364€ with a Tanos Systainer case once you're logged on their website  had just a little problem since they were a little outnumbered last week, but it's all good now ! They told me they had enough stock to supply many people, so maybe it's the way to go if you can't wait anymore


have you got the machine sir? what do you think about it?


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Couldn't receive the machine yesterday because of the snow (Paris and the super 50 cars crash in one location ), but i'll get it in a few hours (in the next 2 hours, it will be in my hands), it's been dropped at the local post office ! I'll give you my impression about it as soon as i can ! (possibly not on a car i'm afraid... No one can currently drive here, and there's no room for cars anywhere )


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Okay, i'm back with the baby 

Excuse the poor quality of picture, fluorescent lightning ain't really good with an old Canon 20D and my flash generator is sleeping in its bag, so... crappy pics 

Bless this mess 
http://acn1.free.fr/*****/Flex/_MG_9116.jpg
(it's the package underneath, not the big white four legged beast )

Tanos Systainer !!! Wanted to buy one, well i finally got it for free lol
http://acn1.free.fr/*****/Flex/_MG_9118.jpg

Inside the box :
http://acn1.free.fr/*****/Flex/_MG_9119.jpg

I'm N°178 ! not the earliest batch, but anyway, who cares ? 
http://acn1.free.fr/*****/Flex/_MG_9120.jpg

On with the machine (yeah i know, no pics of the full machine, but you all know what it looks like ), and couldn't try it on any car with the snow...

First of all : it's the ninja of all polishers !! it's super quiet and i kinda love the trigger, it feels really progressive  Even at full speed it doesn't hurt my ears 

It's pretty light too, but what's real cool is the spindle lock button located out of the head area, so you won't press it by mistake.

Test fitted the RotEx6 sold by the_cueball on this forum, it looks weird but handy  Can't wait to try it !

Well, there's not much to say after that as everything is said on dsms' thread : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194706

But keep in mind the video doesn't do the Flex quietness any justice as it is REALLY ninja, otherwise it's a great review, and especially with what's been added on the 13th post


----------



## blackjz (Dec 23, 2008)

funny, after it's been released, this thread has stopped...anyone who's got this, can you please share your opinion on this machine?


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

R1DEorD1E said:


> Can somebody compare the Flex PE 14-2 150 with the Kestrel SIM 180?


With respect to the sim 180, your talking about 2 completely different machines. 
It'll be like comparing a ford focus (no offence to focus owners) to a Rolls Royce, yes the focus will get you where you want to go but the Rolls will do it in much more style :thumb:


----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

888-Dave said:


> With respect to the sim 180, your talking about 2 completely different machines.
> It'll be like comparing a ford focus (no offence to focus owners) to a Rolls Royce, yes the focus will get you where you want to go but the Rolls will do it in much more style :thumb:


I have bought the Flex PE 14-2 150 last week, so in spring I can compare it to my "old" Kestrel SIM 180.

The Flex feels so much better in the hand, and ist about 1kg less heavier then the Kestrel. The noise level of the Flex is also very impressive....

The rest I have to try and find out in a praxis test in spring :wave:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)

Who bought the flex in Italy admits that it is very quiet and is very accurate in detail ............


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

R1DEorD1E said:


> I have bought the Flex PE 14-2 150 last week, so in spring I can compare it to my "old" Kestrel SIM 180.
> 
> The Flex feels so much better in the hand, and ist about 1kg less heavier then the Kestrel. *The noise level of the Flex is also very impressive*....
> 
> The rest I have to try and find out in a praxis test in spring :wave:


I suppose that you refer that is very loud, isn't it?


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

maesal said:


> I suppose that you refer that is very loud, isn't it?


I think he means that the noise level is actually very quiet for this new flex machine compared to the old one.


----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

Faysal said:


> I think he means that the noise level is actually very quiet for this new flex machine compared to the old one.


Exactly!:thumb:


----------



## Depaip (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## R1DEorD1E (Oct 30, 2009)

The sound level of the Flex PE 14-2 150 is just beautiful! Thanks for the video. The sound of the chicago machine is very annoying in my opinion.


----------



## maesal (Nov 24, 2005)

Depaip said:


> YouTube - Flex P14-2-150 Rotary Polisher v Chicago Pneumatic CP8210 Rotary Polisher


Could you compare the sound of the Flex with the sound of the Makita?


----------

